# lookin for club for 3 responsible members.



## trackmaster (May 11, 2012)

looking for a club in west ga or some were close to there. not looking to spend a fortune in fuel. we can spend around $450 each on dues. we are courteous, ethical, hunters. we are not looking for a trophy club. antlers are nice but you cant eat em. any info you have on your club would be appreciated. just reply or send a private message.


----------



## basbuc (May 11, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## geo12hunter (May 13, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## trackmaster (May 16, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (May 23, 2012)

700ac Deer & Turkey hunting club adult memberships available until June 1, 2012. Talbot Co. 500.00 ea
R A Burton 727-415-0983/raburton11@comcast.net


----------

